

In Welsh Patagonia - Thevet
http://moreintelligentlife.com/content/places/jasper-rees/welsh-patagonia?page=full

======
clamprecht
For anyone interested in this subject, here's a good BBC documentary on Welsh
Patagonia that just came out:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x7B9AIgyjs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x7B9AIgyjs)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
There's also the slightly bonkers Seperado documentary in which Welsh pop star
Gruff Rhys traces his family connection in Argentina:

[https://youtu.be/r2IfD-6iS3Y](https://youtu.be/r2IfD-6iS3Y)

------
ZeroGravitas
I was a bit confused about how funding from the UK was affected by inflation
in Argentina? Wouldn't the exchange rate change to accommodate that?

~~~
pjc50
Capital controls and a non-floating exchange rate.

------
panglott
"Why do we all have to speak the biggest language? Why can’t we speak a
language that talks to you about connections, about history?"

Pretty cool.

